# Sat Nav



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi All,

Just to let you all know that the Sat Nav cannot be added later! Audi could not figure out a way to retro install it. I'm a Audi Specialist at West London Audi and have just come back from a training course over at Audi Germany.

Wanted to let you all know. I know it cost loads but I really would spec it. Resell will be worth more!

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

There will be a way, someone will do it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

1wheelonly said:


> There will be a way, someone will do it


No physical way as optic muiltcore is not fitted to non specced cars also the Audi connect system unit is slightly different when you spec the nav. Its takes up different space inside the dash. Trust me we spent a 4 day course on the TT, and all the tech. Also got to look inside the dash to see the sat nav unit specced and not specced so could actually see for myself.

I'm sure some 3rd party will come along with somekind of crappy unit to stick on the dash, but no company will ever be able to access the V-Dash in the new TT. Useful bit of info the new A4 is also to have the V-Dash as an option. We got to see that as well. Its great working for Audi UK as we get to see everything........sometimes!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Slightly OT, but I don't suppose they told you if there was a software update to make the clock stay in time (on non-GPS cars) ? As noted on a different thread, it loses about a minute a day which is actually more annoying than it sounds!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

That's really useful information for those looking at getting a Mk3 and is just what I suspected. 
In doing this I think Audi have shot themselves in the foot as it will put some customers off getting a TT if it's going to cost nearly £1800 to get a sat nav.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the update, my local dealer mentioned not being able to retrofit the nav system when I did my first test drive in December.

Did you get informed the TV system is not as complete a unit as the system on the A/S3. ..Some functions are lacking. (Mentioned on another thread by Glospete)
Maybe when the mk3 has been out for a while and production settles down they might have it sorted and operating as it should :wink:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> That's really useful information for those looking at getting a Mk3 and is just what I suspected.
> In doing this I think Audi have shot themselves in the foot as it will put some customers off getting a TT if it's going to cost nearly £1800 to get a sat nav.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


No great shock, when I ordered my mk2 it was North of £1,100 for the Sat Nav, so I bought a top end Garmin, for about £150 when Halfords had a sale. Okay not integrated but free map upgrades and live traffic, and can use in other cars.

Just after mine was delivered in March 2102 they reduced it to about £400.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ah ! yes I got it cheaper - £500 for the Technology pack which included the sat nav


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah I personally think they will drop the price of the tech pack when the editions models start to hit the uk sometime in July next year. The tech pack cost is far to much at the mo and just by how many Mk3's we have sold at West London Audi without the tech pack, Audi UK know that the price is to high. At the end of the day though its up to Audi Germany. This is a fact, pre-orders and orders to date are not as high as Audi expected. The new facelift Q3 and S3 are selling like hot cakes!


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

I've just px'd a Mk2 for a Mk3

Whilst the virtual cockpit is a great bit of kit I much preferred the visuals of the satnav in the Mk2. 
Yes it was a bit cumbersome to enter destination details but it provided much better graphics in front of the driver using the DIS. Yes I want an overview of my journey but as a driver what I really want to know is when I'm next turning left or how far I am from the next roundabout. The pictograms used on the virtual cockpit are truly awful and lack clarity. They are on the far right of the screen and they seem like a bit of an afterthought.They need to change the settings so that they are centred on the screen and large enough to read easily, and it's not just a problem with my eyesight!!


----------



## youpla77 (Feb 5, 2015)

stumardy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just to let you all know that the Sat Nav cannot be added later! Audi could not figure out a way to retro install it. I'm a Audi Specialist at West London Audi and have just come back from a training course over at Audi Germany.


Hi,

Q7 new dashboard will have apple carplay and android auto compability. During your training course, did you get any info on an update for the TT dashboard?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

stumardy said:


> Yeah I personally think they will drop the price of the tech pack when the editions models start to hit the uk sometime in July next year. The tech pack cost is far to much at the mo and just by how many Mk3's we have sold at West London Audi without the tech pack, Audi UK know that the price is to high. At the end of the day though its up to Audi Germany. This is a fact, pre-orders and orders to date are not as high as Audi expected. The new facelift Q3 and S3 are selling like hot cakes!


 Yeah i've been told that sales of the MK3 are not as expected, hence discounts are already available. 5% plus is good going for a car that has only just come out.
I believe a lot of existing TT owners can not justify the high cost for such a basic model with some options that should have been standard.
If you think about it with the MQB platform, the mk3 has gone back to being a Golf in a pretty frock again, bit like the mk1 was labeled ( i could have said A Seat of Skoda in a pretty frock but i thought that might not go down too well)


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

stumardy said:


> Yeah I personally think they will drop the price of the tech pack when the editions models start to hit the uk sometime in July next year. The tech pack cost is far to much at the mo and just by how many Mk3's we have sold at West London Audi without the tech pack, Audi UK know that the price is to high. At the end of the day though its up to Audi Germany. This is a fact, pre-orders and orders to date are not as high as Audi expected. The new facelift Q3 and S3 are selling like hot cakes!


I would be curious to know why the hell is Audi UK limiting so much the choice in options/configurations compared to France or Germany? Why no 19" wheels on the Sport model? What if you don't like the S-Line exterior, but want 19" (or 20") wheels? Is this to force people to take the S-Line model which is more expensive?


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Yeah I think you're right...I'm not too keen on the wheel options so far. They did a similar thing on the early mk2 with diamond cut faces. 
I will keep my eyes on the progress and changes over the next two years and then make a decision which route I'll go next.


----------



## Paul600rr (Feb 2, 2015)

New dash loves cool


----------



## TortToise (Aug 22, 2009)

BaTTyboy said:


> I've just px'd a Mk2 for a Mk3
> 
> Whilst the virtual cockpit is a great bit of kit I much preferred the visuals of the satnav in the Mk2.
> Yes it was a bit cumbersome to enter destination details but it provided much better graphics in front of the driver using the DIS. Yes I want an overview of my journey but as a driver what I really want to know is when I'm next turning left or how far I am from the next roundabout. The pictograms used on the virtual cockpit are truly awful and lack clarity. They are on the far right of the screen and they seem like a bit of an afterthought.They need to change the settings so that they are centred on the screen and large enough to read easily, and it's not just a problem with my eyesight!!


Haven't seen the Mk3s Satnav yet but I agree that the Nav Plus is actually a very good navigation system once you get past the destination entry thing (stupid not to have full postcode support). Whenever I've had occasion to use it, it has given me really clear, easy to follow directions and as you say, the integration with the DIS is very good indeed.

I can't believe that it's apparently impossible to retrofit Nav capability to the Mk3s whizz-bang LCD console. Surely all the gubbins is already there in the onboard computer, (minus a GPS receiver unit) and it's just a matter of a software update? Sounds like Audi are just trying to gouge the buyer - something which I think may backfire on them given the general reaction to Mk3 pricing from long term Mk2 owners.....

EDIT: Just read sturmady's earlier post about the multicore optics not being present if you didn't spec nav at build time - a very poor decision from Audi, methinks.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

TortToise said:


> EDIT: Just read sturmady's earlier post about the multicore optics not being present if you didn't spec nav at build time - a very poor decision from Audi, methinks.


Like you, I find it hard to believe they'd choose to build sat nav and non-sat nav cars differently on the production line.
If they do though, it's obviously a conscious decision: I guess they see their fancy new dash as a way to force people into buying expensive options they might not have otherwise wanted.
They're not the only ones at it with options though. I was playing around with the Porsche configurator the other day and you might click on an option for £300 only to be told that you can only select it if you've also chosen something else costing £1500!
So the "£300" option you actually want suddenly costs £1800 because you have to buy some other stuff you don't.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

drjam said:


> TortToise said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Just read sturmady's earlier post about the multicore optics not being present if you didn't spec nav at build time - a very poor decision from Audi, methinks.
> ...


I had great fun on the Porsche site the other week but I soon realised that the Cayman (or Cayman S to get anywhere near the performance of the TTS) was considerably more expensive and made Audi's extras list look like a bargain!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I guess it's down to cost cutting, money saving and maximising profits from the factory.
Cables may appear cheap but consider how many units (cars) they intend to sell times that by the amount of possible UN-used cable and fibreoptic equals more profit.
Audi have already seen how popular the TT has been in the past, now using the same profile and appearance of an evolved TT status and stuck that body on a universal platform namely the MQB, this as you know will/is being used from Skoda's to Audi's...looks like going forward is a bit like going back to the mk1 again, Skoda platform with a posh frock...now that's going to smart a little.
The mk2 if you remember had a bespoke chassis consisting of plenty of Aluminium pressings, extrusions and castings...this wasn't the cheapest car to produce. Only the lack of technology let's the mk2 down really, no substantial tech upgrades apart from a white DIS and the occasional RSN-E refresh.
Audi in my opinion really want to maximise profits on this new TT.


----------



## simiewimie (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi Sturmady.

My TT doesn't have the sat nav fitted but according to the fitted options on the handbook there is a code for Sat nav preparation. Do you know what that would be? 
Seems odd to fit a car with 'sat nav preparation', but not be able to fit it a later date!?!? As it is an early order car, one of the first off whilst the brochure still advertised the car coming with prep for retro fit, I'm wondering if the newer ones ordered without tech pack also have this option code?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > TortToise said:
> ...


At least Porsche will give you a delivery date soon after you hand over the deposit though :twisted:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Why no manual option on the 2l 230bhp petrol Quattro? The nav is nice to have but the sport seats are nicer and money better spent there I think.


----------



## logica38 (Jan 17, 2015)

I ordered mine back in October and got delivery in January - thanks to this forum I complained to Audi about the lack of being able to upgrade to just Sat Nav rather than full Tech pack - why would I pay £1795 on a company car just to get sat nav?
Anyway I complained to Audi UK and have just received a cheque for £250 from them for my inconvenience !
I bought a tom tom and now I just want to get the USB charger plumbed into the right hand side of the dash so I don't have the lead running across it !
cheers


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

logica38 said:


> I ordered mine back in October and got delivery in January - thanks to this forum I complained to Audi about the lack of being able to upgrade to just Sat Nav rather than full Tech pack - why would I pay £1795 on a company car just to get sat nav?
> Anyway I complained to Audi UK and have just received a cheque for £250 from them for my inconvenience !
> I bought a tom tom and now I just want to get the USB charger plumbed into the right hand side of the dash so I don't have the lead running across it !
> cheers


I have sent a Facebook message to Audi UK but they told me to speak to my dealer. To whom did you address your complaint? Did you send a letter or via social media? Thank you in advance


----------



## logica38 (Jan 17, 2015)

i didn't go through a dealers it was a company car - I went through Audi UK head office in Milton Keynes and logged my complaint with them - good luck


----------



## glospete (Feb 1, 2013)

It is very odd that all A3 models (using the same MQB chassis and many similar parts to the Mk 3 TT) are pre-fitted with whatever is required for sat nav and if you don't option it at time of purchase you can do so for £500 later on. All that is required is an SD card and getting your dealer to activate it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

glospete said:


> It is very odd that all A3 models (using the same MQB chassis and many similar parts to the Mk 3 TT) are pre-fitted with whatever is required for sat nav and if you don't option it at time of purchase you can do so for £500 later on. All that is required is an SD card and getting your dealer to activate it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All A3's come with 2 SD card slots and the new TT is the same, is that right?

Do you think somewhere down the line Audi will release a cheaper version of Sat Nav for the TT which works using an SD card? Maybe they just want to protect sales of the Tech Pack at the moment?


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

I dont know how, but the one im getting doesnt have tech pack but has built in navigation... Maybe my dealer from Serbia can order nav without tech pack

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Mr R said:


> glospete said:
> 
> 
> > It is very odd that all A3 models (using the same MQB chassis and many similar parts to the Mk 3 TT) are pre-fitted with whatever is required for sat nav and if you don't option it at time of purchase you can do so for £500 later on. All that is required is an SD card and getting your dealer to activate it.
> ...


When I spoke with Audi representatives at the APS pre release and questioned them about the various packs being offered the answer was "we put a selection of items together customers said they wanted and we believe offer better value than if they were purchased individually"
I say that's total bollo*ks, I see it more like maximising sales and profits by not being able to split up the options more. Also by selling complete packs as per the tech pack then customers will be used to guinea pig the systems real time.

Just my view but bet I'm not alone, besides I've suggested from early days that I can see issues with the first offs of the map based on my findings.


----------



## hooting_owl (Sep 3, 2008)

Can't help thinking that Audi have shot themselves in the foot with the mk3. Greedy gouging comes to mind and the car is just not special enough for the price. Quality also suspect.

Audi may not be able to upgrade to full nav, but HazzyDayz will have it cracked. Won't be cheap though.

You can have a SLK 250cdi auto for under 26k on the road. Huge discounts at the moment. Expect spec to be enhanced for next model year in an attempt to stimulate demand.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

Audi UK called me today regarding the removal of the maps on their second TT brochure (the original brochure was stating that maps could be added yesterday). As it's not possible to add them at a later stage now I felt I should mentioned it to them. They said they will get all the facts (i.e as to why the dealership did not contact me when the change took place etc).

I have nothing against my dealership. They have been excellent....a lot better than Bristol Audi...but as I pre-ordered the car I based my spec on the facts of the original brochure so thought to contact them. I was very happy to receive the call from Audi UK. Let's see what their response will be.


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

logica38 said:


> I ordered mine back in October and got delivery in January - thanks to this forum I complained to Audi about the lack of being able to upgrade to just Sat Nav rather than full Tech pack - why would I pay £1795 on a company car just to get sat nav?
> Anyway I complained to Audi UK and have just received a cheque for £250 from them for my inconvenience !
> I bought a tom tom and now I just want to get the USB charger plumbed into the right hand side of the dash so I don't have the lead running across it !
> cheers


Audi UK called me back. They said that when the change was made they sent a memo to all dealerships across the country to let them know about this change and asked them to inform all customers who had pre-ordered the car. As the dealership did not contact me Audi UK said that you need to go back to them...Not the response I was expecting!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Dealers will probably come back with 'we did try contacting you ' bullshizer. Be persistent though if you're after recompense :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

My position would be simple. You ordered the car on the basis that you would be able to retrofit the satnav. You can't.

Audi made an error in their brochure and they cannot PROVE that they contracted you and informed you of this fact. So they mis-sold you the car.

I would be asking to be allowed to replace the car with an identical new one with navigation (at the cost of adding the option) or a full refund. Given that you probably paid full price and you can now get a 6% discount from a broker you could add the satnav for free almost if you got the refund.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

It will be retro fitable - See thread started by myself.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything is retrofittable .... but at what cost?


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

SpudZ said:


> It will be retro fitable - See thread started by myself.


I'm sorry, but you can't say it will definitely be retrofittable based on a conversation with an Audi salesman. Audi have removed the option from their sales literature. They wouldn't have done that unless there was a reason. I suspect that some smarty-pants decided to save money by not fitting something else and it cocked the whole thing up.


----------

